# C-section or vaginal?



## MissMissy (May 9, 2008)

I am 18 weeks pregnant and a couple of my friends have just given birth. Congrats to them




A fear of mine is a c section and it seems to me that EVERYONE is getting them so i just wanted to know How many people actualy have c-sections and vaginaly,

If you have had more then one kid just base it off the first birth


----------



## KatJ (May 9, 2008)

Vaginal with no meds


----------



## entyce08 (May 9, 2008)

vaginal with plenty of meds............


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vaginal with no meds Wow well are you a strong one!!! I was off meds for 4 to 5 hours and literally cried my ass off til i got my epidural. I'm scared to ever have a c-section. My mom got two with my two youngest brothers.


----------



## Lia (May 9, 2008)

Let's check on the facts...

C-section is great for the mom (in terms) and (specially) for the doctor - it's extremely quick, painless, and you can schedule to the hour you prefer (given the right conditions). But for the baby it might be not as marvelous , since it might be not ready yet to born; also the mom gets a scar on the belly.

Vaginal birth , on the other hand is great for the baby, if it occurs normally (without pain meds - they can be risky for the baby, since they can make the baby drowsy and delay the birth process or prevent it from progressing normally) and if it doesn't take too long. On the other hand, the mom gets tired, it's painful, and specially for the 1st child, really long (most of the times). And the doctor has to follow 1 woman on a space that may take up to 12 hours... With that time a doctor can perform 5-6 c-sections. Plus, the birth can begin in the middle of the night.

That said, because of those most women here on Brazil deliver by c-section, specially the rich ones. Vaginal birth only happens when it's too late to perform a c-section.

It's not a good thing, but unfortunately it's a fact.


----------



## Sonia_K (May 9, 2008)

I've had 2 vaginal deliveries with epidural both times.


----------



## nanzmck (May 9, 2008)

3 babies, all vaginal, no meds.

just know that it IS going to hurt, and try not to be scared of it.

the pain like, stops instantly as soon as you have him or her.


----------



## daer0n (May 9, 2008)

3 babies, 3 c sections, i would have NEVER had them vaginally, never ever ever!!

for many reasons.

I only took medication for pain for the first two days on the first two, and the last one for only three days. i healed pretty fast and the pain wasnt bad at all, so for me it was the best choice, i couldnt imagine myself having kids vaginally, no way.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 9, 2008)

I had a C section. My son was breach - bum first. And he was 10 lb 11 oz.

I ask you, would you want to deliver a baby that large, bottom first, vaginally?

I am more than thrilled that I had a c section. My scar is hoizontal and it's below the hair line, so it can't be seen.


----------



## XkrissyX (May 9, 2008)

First time mommy...went for vaginal... 17 hours of labor..12h ours with no meds. but after hours of gruesome contractions i asked for epidural. Lifesaver. but had to push for 3 hours because i was exhausted from all my earlier contractions.


----------



## Jinx (May 9, 2008)

All four kids c-section.

My pelvis is too narrow to let them descend, my non-existant hips never spread in pregnancy and I never dialated past 2 cm after 3 days of labor and the doc breaking my water (on the first kid).

I wouldn't recommend it unless it was the only way to get them babies out.

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's check on the facts... 
C-section is great for the mom (in terms) and (specially) for the doctor - it's extremely quick, painless, and you can schedule to the hour you prefer (given the right conditions). But for the baby it might be not as marvelous , since it might be not ready yet to born; also the mom gets a scar on the belly.

Tht is SOOO not true.The surgery is quick, yes, but it takes roughly 2-3 months to recover. It is still major abdominal surgery PLUS the recovery from having a baby- try lifting your baby after having your abdomen cut open, organs removed and replaced and stitched back up. Not to mention trying to clean and deal with the post-partum bleeding. You'll realize just how much we rely on those muscles, lol! 

Trust me. It's not simple.

The scar is hidden right above the pelvic bone in the hair- not on the belly. In most cases not visible.

My kids were all born a couple days within their due dates; the 1st one I went into labor with the knowledge that the c-section was a possibility but figured I'd be fine- which of course wasn't the case and he finally went into distress.

Then my daughter came and she was within her due date.

Then I went into labor early with my other son and so he was early but because he wanted to be- his scheduled delivery date wasn't for 2 more weeks.

Then my last one, I was being prepped for the surgery and I went into labor.

A responsible doctor will keep the surgery date and due date as close as possible.

I am disgusted, however, with the celebs who have c-sections a monoth early because they just don't want to go through labor and delivery.

Selfish, lazy and spoiled.


----------



## KatJ (May 10, 2008)

> Wow well are you a strong one!!!
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I was induced 2 days after my due date, had my water broken, everything was forced. I was in labor for 27 hours, never dialated more than 2 cm until hour 26.5. I was getting ready to be rolled in for a c-section when they checked me one last time and I was 7 cm. All in all, there was no time for an epidural, and I'm honestly glad there wasn't, because I probably would have taken one. But, even though labor took forever, delivery only took 10 minutes. I think it was only 3 pushes.


----------



## Aprill (May 10, 2008)

3 babies, 3 vaginal, 2 meds, one no meds.

I prefer no meds, I prefer no epistonomy, I would never get a c section unless it was a medical emergency. I believe in my body and healing on its own. Just because of the way I am, I cant stand to have people standing around me shoving a bedpan under my ass. When I am done having the baby, I always request to clean myself up and get up and go to the bathroom.

C-sections, from my own personal experience with helping a friend after one because she couldnt help herself is not the best choice. I agree with everything Jinx said on that. From what I saw, she (my friend) was in alot of pain for weeks


----------



## aliciaesthetics (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All four kids c-section.My pelvis is too narrow to let them descend, my non-existant hips never spread in pregnancy and I never dialated past 2 cm after 3 days of labor and the doc breaking my water (on the first kid).

I wouldn't recommend it unless it was the only way to get them babies out.

Tht is SOOO not true.

The surgery is quick, yes, but it takes roughly 2-3 months to recover. It is still major abdominal surgery PLUS the recovery from having a baby- try lifting your baby after having your abdomen cut open, organs removed and replaced and stitched back up. Not to mention trying to clean and deal with the post-partum bleeding. You'll realize just how much we rely on those muscles, lol! 

Trust me. It's not simple.

The scar is hidden right above the pelvic bone in the hair- not on the belly. In most cases not visible.

My kids were all born a couple days within their due dates; the 1st one I went into labor with the knowledge that the c-section was a possibility but figured I'd be fine- which of course wasn't the case and he finally went into distress.

Then my daughter came and she was within her due date.

Then I went into labor early with my other son and so he was early but because he wanted to be- his scheduled delivery date wasn't for 2 more weeks.

Then my last one, I was being prepped for the surgery and I went into labor.

A responsible doctor will keep the surgery date and due date as close as possible.

I am disgusted, however, with the celebs who have c-sections a monoth early because they just don't want to go through labor and delivery.

Selfish, lazy and spoiled.





I totally agree. I was hunched over for a long period of time. Couldn't help change or stand up and hold my baby in the begining. Unfortunately, I won't be able to have a vaginal delivery if I wanted to.


----------



## TwinMommy311 (May 10, 2008)

One delivery via C-section for twins. One twin was breech and the other was transverse (left to right). I was very high risk to start, had the early stages of pre-term labor three times; the third time I was admitted at 31 weeks. They gave me a shot of some potent medication to stop the contractions which worked, and then gave me a drip of some kind of potent medicine for about 3 days or so to lower my blood pressure which was very high (had pre-eclampsia). They told me I would be in for the duration of the pregnancy and they managed to hold me off until 32 weeks 2 days until my liver started failing from the pre-eclampsia. So, emergency c-section is was. AND, it was NOT easy and NOT a quick recovery; that is a total crock. After my spinal wore off and I was off of IV medication it was the worst pain I've ever had in my life. The first time I was transferred from the wheelchair to the bathroom I almost passed out and they had to break out the "smelling salts" for me to keep me from passing out. Part of this was due to the fact they should have gotten me up and moving a lot sooner after the C-section than what they did but because they were understaffed with nurses, I laid in bed for over 24 hours without being made to get out. I am just glad our twins were okay after being in the NICU for a few weeks. I continued to have pain for about 8 months afterward which gradually decreased over time and was only 100% a little over a year after having the C-section. Every person heals differently, but this was just my own personal experience.

I was just concerned about the welfare of our twins when I was pregnant so wanted to do what was in their best interest, and all things considered with the preeclampsia and everything, C-Section was the medically necessary way for me to go in order to ensure the health of myself and Allyson and Nathan.


----------



## Lia (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All four kids c-section.My pelvis is too narrow to let them descend, my non-existant hips never spread in pregnancy and I never dialated past 2 cm after 3 days of labor and the doc breaking my water (on the first kid).

I wouldn't recommend it unless it was the only way to get them babies out.

Tht is SOOO not true.

The surgery is quick, yes, but it takes roughly 2-3 months to recover. It is still major abdominal surgery PLUS the recovery from having a baby- try lifting your baby after having your abdomen cut open, organs removed and replaced and stitched back up. Not to mention trying to clean and deal with the post-partum bleeding. You'll realize just how much we rely on those muscles, lol! 

Trust me. It's not simple.

The scar is hidden right above the pelvic bone in the hair- not on the belly. In most cases not visible.

My kids were all born a couple days within their due dates; the 1st one I went into labor with the knowledge that the c-section was a possibility but figured I'd be fine- which of course wasn't the case and he finally went into distress.

Then my daughter came and she was within her due date.

Then I went into labor early with my other son and so he was early but because he wanted to be- his scheduled delivery date wasn't for 2 more weeks.

Then my last one, I was being prepped for the surgery and I went into labor.

A responsible doctor will keep the surgery date and due date as close as possible.

I am disgusted, however, with the celebs who have c-sections a monoth early because they just don't want to go through labor and delivery.

Selfish, lazy and spoiled.





That's why i said *good for the mom in terms.** *

*
*

Also, i know that the scar isn't in the belly, but then i was lazy to write the entire explanation;.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 10, 2008)

vaginal I was induced &amp; in labor 3 days than got the epidural 2 hrs b4 delivery I didnt want it but they said i needed it because i wasn;t relaxed &amp; than my water broke !!! in my experience havin an Induced labor was way more painful than goin into labor naturally!!!!!


----------



## Jinx (May 10, 2008)

Ohh, your little twinnies are _clearly_ gifted in the trouble making department, lol!

My daughter had her twins at 30 weeks because one was head down and in position and my daughter was at 4 cm; they had her on that drug you talked of for a week and then her white blood cell count suddenly shot up and they had to get the girls out immediately.

Double the pleasure, RIGHT???











My youngest child's name is Nathan Caleb(Ehhh, he's 17. Not so young, I guess, lol!) !

Originally Posted by *TwinMommy311* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One delivery via C-section for twins. One twin was breech and the other was transverse (left to right). I was very high risk to start, had the early stages of pre-term labor three times; the third time I was admitted at 31 weeks. They gave me a shot of some potent medication to stop the contractions which worked, and then gave me a drip of some kind of potent medicine for about 3 days or so to lower my blood pressure which was very high (had pre-eclampsia). They told me I would be in for the duration of the pregnancy and they managed to hold me off until 32 weeks 2 days until my liver started failing from the pre-eclampsia. So, emergency c-section is was. AND, it was NOT easy and NOT a quick recovery; that is a total crock. After my spinal wore off and I was off of IV medication it was the worst pain I've ever had in my life. The first time I was transferred from the wheelchair to the bathroom I almost passed out and they had to break out the "smelling salts" for me to keep me from passing out. Part of this was due to the fact they should have gotten me up and moving a lot sooner after the C-section than what they did but because they were understaffed with nurses, I laid in bed for over 24 hours without being made to get out. I am just glad our twins were okay after being in the NICU for a few weeks. I continued to have pain for about 8 months afterward which gradually decreased over time and was only 100% a little over a year after having the C-section. Every person heals differently, but this was just my own personal experience. I was just concerned about the welfare of our twins when I was pregnant so wanted to do what was in their best interest, and all things considered with the preeclampsia and everything, C-Section was the medically necessary way for me to go in order to ensure the health of myself and Allyson and Nathan.

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's why i said *good for the mom in terms.*
Also, i know that the scar isn't in the belly, but then i was lazy to write the entire explanation;.

Yeah.The ones that do it just because they don't want to do it vaginally or becauase they want it on a certain date or they don't want to get any bigger than they "have to" are the ones (and their doctors) are the ones who give c-sections the bad rap.

It makes it seem frivolous when there are women out there who if they don't have it done, they- and the babies- will die. Then we have to defend our choice (in the end it is a choice because you have to sign the consent to do it) to save our babies because someone in the media didn't want to get sweaty in labor.


----------



## chocobon (May 10, 2008)

This is a great thread!!


----------



## brewgrl (May 10, 2008)

First, vaginal with so many meds I almost couldnt push (I was 18 and I didnt know what was really going on at the time, I had an open adoption)... it seemed like it took forever for me to heal (physically and mentally). I had to stay in the hospital an extra 5 days because came down with a high fever right after birth.

Second,emergency c-section, Maverick's heart rate decelerated every time I pushed. I think I healed WAY faster with a C-Section, and it's been recommended that I have a Cesarean from this point on. I am not fighting that. If I can schedule my next kid without having to go through labor, I am all in!


----------



## nanzmck (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I prefer no meds, I prefer no epistonomy,

ditto~ I had an episiotomy with my first baby, which was ironically my smallest baby, and it was terrible. it hurt like no one's business, and took forever to heal. my other two were natural, with a little bit tearing. in contrast to my first, the tearing didn't hurt at all. in fact, right after i had my last 2 babies, i was up and about within minutes of having them. it seems with an episiotomy I could barely move, and certainly couldn't get out of bed without help.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 10, 2008)

I have had both. My first was induced since he was late and I pushed him 2/12 hrs drug free. He was face up and stuck so had to have an emrgency c-section....with my second I got to have her natural and I liked it so much better...the revovery is better and its just an awesome experience. With a c-section you are just so tired and out of it that you can't enjoy the birth as much.


----------



## jessiej78 (May 10, 2008)

I delivered vaginally. My labor wasn't very long though considering it was my first time (9 1/2 hours including 1 hour of pushing) so it was bearable. Plus I had meds.


----------



## bella1342 (May 10, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to start out by saying this post is going to be super-long, but I seriously need advice... I've been crying over this very same topic for the last 3 days. I don't know what to do. I am due to have my baby girl in exactly 13 days via c-section. I am torn over this though.

A little bit of backstory: I had my son 2 years ago, he was born by an emergency c-section. I was 2 centimeters dilated for a whole month, and I finally went into labor. When I got to the hospital, the doctor broke my water, because it didn't on it's own. Over 4 hours or so, I wouldn't dilate at all. I might have got to 3 centimeters, but I'm not even sure of that... I don't remember. I do remember, the baby's heart rate started to drastically drop... the doctors suspected the cord was wrapped around his neck. So she said you're going into emergency surgery right now because I don't think your baby will make it through a vaginal birth. Now this was my first time meeting this doctor (although she is one of the doctors in my docs practice... she was the only doctor I never got to meet), because my doctor wasn't on call the day I went into labor, it was Easter Sunday. So I felt completely at ease with this doctor, I trusted her so much for not knowing her. We went into surgery, although I was terrified of a c-section, and it turns out the cord was wrapped around Connor's neck very tightly. He would have died.

The recovery sucked... the pain was really bad, not unbearable, but bad. I felt helpless. I was so out of it when Connor was born, that I turned my head from him my bf said. I remember the 4 days in the hospital I cried, because it was so hard for me to sit up to hold him etc. I felt like a terrible mother already.

SO over the few days in the hospital I had nurses in and out of my room. One nurse in particular told me she had her first baby via emergency c-section. Okay... but she then tells me her next baby she tried to have naturally, and it busted through her incision during the vaginal birth. She went more in detail, and scared the S**t out of me with all the graphic details. I cried when she left. She wasn't telling me in a nice way, like there could be a possible rupture if you try to have a vaginal brith after a c-section. She was trying to scare me. My doctor was so pissed off at her, he knew exactly who she was... I will never forget the way she told me thought... it was so traumatic. From then on, I decided it was c-sections for me from now on.

Fast forward to when I found out I was pregnant in October... first thing I told the prenatal nurse (a diff. one, the one who scared me isn't there anymore) was that i wanted a c-section. I told her why (because what the other nurse told me) and she said that could happen, but that was so stupid the way the other nurse scared me. She said she would actually recommend a c-section because my last one was less than 2 years ago. So okay... that's fine... I'd be terrified to do it naturally now anyway.

Now to the present, I am just starting to read about c-sections, and how serious they really are. I never had any kind of surgery, or even stitches until I had my section... and even then, I didn't know anything about a section... because it was such an emergency, there wasn't any time to discuss anything.

The things I am reading are scary... like about scar tissue, adhesions, uterine thinness, hysterectomies, etc.

I always wanted to have 4 kids, but i'm not sure it is possible now, depending on how bad my scar tissue and uterine thinness is. I'm sad about that. If I would have known all this sooner I would have tried to deliver vaginally. I can't now though. There is NO WAY that I can mentally prepare myself in 13 days to have a vaginal birth after everything that nurse said that scared me. I just won't be able to do it. I'm too scared.

For people like Nury, who said you have 3 sections, have you had any bad complications from the sections? Has your doctor said anything about your scar tissue, and if you need to stop having babies? I need advice, because I'm freaking out... so anything is appreciated. Brandi, if you read tbis I'd love to hear what you have to say.

Oh, I also don't know if the baby is even ready to come out, because my doctor doesn't give you an ultrasound at the end to see if the baby's fluid levels are where they should be. Like if her lungs are developed, etc. Another thing that scares me, I think when I go to my appt. on Thursday I'm demanding one. I've personally watched 2 babies close to me be life-flighted (one of the babies died) because of this very reason.


----------



## Johnnie (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All four kids c-section.My pelvis is too narrow to let them descend, my non-existant hips never spread in pregnancy and I never dialated past 2 cm after 3 days of labor and the doc breaking my water (on the first kid).

I wouldn't recommend it unless it was the only way to get them babies out.

Tht is SOOO not true.

The surgery is quick, yes, but it takes roughly 2-3 months to recover. It is still major abdominal surgery PLUS the recovery from having a baby- try lifting your baby after having your abdomen cut open, organs removed and replaced and stitched back up. Not to mention trying to clean and deal with the post-partum bleeding. You'll realize just how much we rely on those muscles, lol! 

Trust me. It's not simple.

The scar is hidden right above the pelvic bone in the hair- not on the belly. In most cases not visible.

My kids were all born a couple days within their due dates; the 1st one I went into labor with the knowledge that the c-section was a possibility but figured I'd be fine- which of course wasn't the case and he finally went into distress.

Then my daughter came and she was within her due date.

Then I went into labor early with my other son and so he was early but because he wanted to be- his scheduled delivery date wasn't for 2 more weeks.

Then my last one, I was being prepped for the surgery and I went into labor.

A responsible doctor will keep the surgery date and due date as close as possible.

I am disgusted, however, with the celebs who have c-sections a monoth early because they just don't want to go through labor and delivery.

Selfish, lazy and spoiled.






I totally agree! It's definitely not good for the mother or child. For one, it's still major surgery like you said and having to recover from it while raising a child is a double whammy.Two, delivering the baby vaginally pretty much squeezes the fluid from the baby's lungs unlike a c-section. Of course, I agree it's the best route to take if there's something wrong and a c-section is the only way out...then I high five it.


----------



## daer0n (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I'm going to start out by saying this post is going to be super-long, but I seriously need advice... I've been crying over this very same topic for the last 3 days. I don't know what to do. I am due to have my baby girl in exactly 13 days via c-section. I am torn over this though.
A little bit of backstory: I had my son 2 years ago, he was born by an emergency c-section. I was 2 centimeters dilated for a whole month, and I finally went into labor. When I got to the hospital, the doctor broke my water, because it didn't on it's own. Over 4 hours or so, I wouldn't dilate at all. I might have got to 3 centimeters, but I'm not even sure of that... I don't remember. I do remember, the baby's heart rate started to drastically drop... the doctors suspected the cord was wrapped around his neck. So she said you're going into emergency surgery right now because I don't think your baby will make it through a vaginal birth. Now this was my first time meeting this doctor (although she is one of the doctors in my docs practice... she was the only doctor I never got to meet), because my doctor wasn't on call the day I went into labor, it was Easter Sunday. So I felt completely at ease with this doctor, I trusted her so much for not knowing her. We went into surgery, although I was terrified of a c-section, and it turns out the cord was wrapped around Connor's neck very tightly. He would have died.

The recovery sucked... the pain was really bad, not unbearable, but bad. I felt helpless. I was so out of it when Connor was born, that I turned my head from him my bf said. I remember the 4 days in the hospital I cried, because it was so hard for me to sit up to hold him etc. I felt like a terrible mother already.

SO over the few days in the hospital I had nurses in and out of my room. One nurse in particular told me she had her first baby via emergency c-section. Okay... but she then tells me her next baby she tried to have naturally, and it busted through her incision during the vaginal birth. She went more in detail, and scared the S**t out of me with all the graphic details. I cried when she left. She wasn't telling me in a nice way, like there could be a possible rupture if you try to have a vaginal brith after a c-section. She was trying to scare me. My doctor was so pissed off at her, he knew exactly who she was... I will never forget the way she told me thought... it was so traumatic. From then on, I decided it was c-sections for me from now on.

Fast forward to when I found out I was pregnant in October... first thing I told the prenatal nurse (a diff. one, the one who scared me isn't there anymore) was that i wanted a c-section. I told her why (because what the other nurse told me) and she said that could happen, but that was so stupid the way the other nurse scared me. She said she would actually recommend a c-section because my last one was less than 2 years ago. So okay... that's fine... I'd be terrified to do it naturally now anyway.

Now to the present, I am just starting to read about c-sections, and how serious they really are. I never had any kind of surgery, or even stitches until I had my section... and even then, I didn't know anything about a section... because it was such an emergency, there wasn't any time to discuss anything.

The things I am reading are scary... like about scar tissue, adhesions, uterine thinness, hysterectomies, etc.

I always wanted to have 4 kids, but i'm not sure it is possible now, depending on how bad my scar tissue and uterine thinness is. I'm sad about that. If I would have known all this sooner I would have tried to deliver vaginally. I can't now though. There is NO WAY that I can mentally prepare myself in 13 days to have a vaginal birth after everything that nurse said that scared me. I just won't be able to do it. I'm too scared.

For people like Nury, who said you have 3 sections, have you had any bad complications from the sections? Has your doctor said anything about your scar tissue, and if you need to stop having babies? I need advice, because I'm freaking out... so anything is appreciated. Brandi, if you read tbis I'd love to hear what you have to say.

Oh, I also don't know if the baby is even ready to come out, because my doctor doesn't give you an ultrasound at the end to see if the baby's fluid levels are where they should be. Like if her lungs are developed, etc. Another thing that scares me, I think when I go to my appt. on Thursday I'm demanding one. I've personally watched 2 babies close to me be life-flighted (one of the babies died) because of this very reason.

Nicole,first of all i would advice you not to be scared from what that woman told you , even more because the purpose of her telling you all of that was to scare you, so brush it off and forget about it, i thnk it's mean for nurses to try and do that when you are new to giving birth, i don't understand, my mom went through that as well when she was going to have my oldest brother, and trust me none of what she said happened to my mom.

I had three c sections, they all went awesome, the recovery was great, and my scar is completely unnoticeable, it's a horizontal scar, like my doctor said " a bikini scar", its perfect, every one of the doctors that did a c section on me did it flawlessly, they did a very good job.

Also, you dont have to be in pain cause they give you meds for that, and you have to also be in bed most of the time, just walk around so that it helps your scar heal but no lifting heavy stuff, only your baby obviously



and most of the time you are going to be sitting to feed the baby.

Do you know the doctors that are going to do the c-section on you this time? i didnt know any of the ones that did it on me yet i trusted them 100%, they were very nice and kind people so i felt like i was in very good hands, my husband was with me during the first surgery but not the second one, he couldnt, we didnt have anyone that could watch our daughter so he had to watch through the glass in the operation room, but it was all good, i looked at him all the time and i knew i was safe, he was always more affraid of being in the room than i was, i actually liked being there, i thought it was pretty neat haha.

One thing that i recomend is that if you dont have a very good scar healing then you can probably take some suplements that will help you with that, that you can probably ask your doctor about, also, to prevent pre and post partum depression try to take [if not allergic] omega 3 pills and consume a lot of extra virgin olive oil, these types of oils help people A LOT with depression.

I don't think that you should be affraid of c sections, vaginal births or anything like that, what counts the most in these cases is your attitude, if you go to have your baby with a lot of stress and fear that is what your baby will feel as well, so prepare yourself not by thinking about the worst that can happen but the best that can happen. You should try and listen to calming music days before you go into surgery, prepare yourself in a positive way, don't let the negative comments overwhealm your head at that time, you don't need stressing/negative thoughts, if you can have your husband by your side in the operating room even better, his support and his prescence will be the best thing for you and your baby.

I think most of your fear is based on what that woman said but you can't base your own experiences on someone elses, that is what she went through, it doesnt necessarily mean that you have to go through the same issues that she went.

If you take in account my experiences with three c sections, and me telling you that the recovery after them was AWESOME, and take it as it will be the same for you then you have absolutely nothing to be affraid of!

I never had any complications of any sort, and that is why for me C sections always were and will be the best!

I have always heard about some horrific stories with vaginal births, and that always scared me but as i heard more about the positive stories as well i thought, it is different for every person, so you can't base your own experiences on other peoples experiences.

I am pretty sure yours will be much better, so cheer up and get prepared so that you receive your baby with a happy and stress free attitude, i also hope you get all the help that you need so that you dont have to do too much, best of luck for you! *hugs


----------



## Lia (May 10, 2008)

I gotta agree with Nurinia. Also, i'd like to say that it's possible for you to have 4 c-sections - my mom had them - but the last kid may not have as much space to grow like the first ones, because of the scars on the uterus.

You could try to have vaginally the birth - the thing that happened to the woman was a complication, not something that happens all the time - but if you don't want, there's no big deal. You'll still be able to have the 4 kids you want - just have to be a bit more careful.

Like everything in life, both vaginal deliver and c-sections may present complications, but try to focus on what happens all the time - the baby is born, the mom is okay and everyone is happy and healthy - and not on the what ifs. You should be aware of them, but not be terrified by them.


----------



## daer0n (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I gotta agree with Nurinia. Also, i'd like to say that it's possible for you to have 4 c-sections - my mom had them - but the last kid may not have as much space to grow like the first ones, because of the scars on the uterus.
You could try to have vaginally the birth - the thing that happened to the woman was a complication, not something that happens all the time - but if you don't want, there's no big deal. You'll still be able to have the 4 kids you want - just have to be a bit more careful.

Like everything in life, both vaginal deliver and c-sections may present complications, but try to focus on what happens all the time - the baby is born, the mom is okay and everyone is happy and healthy - and not on the what ifs. You should be aware of them, but not be terrified by them.

According to my mother in law, who is a nurse, women can have up to 5 c sections nowadays, so Nicole has nothing to worry about



Back when i had my first baby it was only four, but apparently you can go up to five now or more.


----------



## Aprill (May 10, 2008)

That is really terrible what that nurse said to you and I cant understand why she would do something like that. I never knew that could happen. But the only and best advice that I can personally give you is to listen to the war stories of women that have had recovery experience with C sections (cause I can only tell you what I was taught about c section and in the matters of childbirth and care, a book aint good enough) Which means here especially Brandi and Nuriand Jinx are your best bets for experience. I would try to get an understanding from the doctor in detail about what he/she is going to do, and get some consultation as to how possible it may be to have your next two vaginally. It very well may be possible. It may still be possible to have 2 more via C-section. You have me in your thoughts and prayers and considering the fact that you are having this baby on my birthday, you are gonna be ok



(sorry for the selfish plugin) But something that is important that I was taught after my first child, no matter how the procedure, you have to believe in your body. If you have full faith in it, everything will be ok.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (May 11, 2008)

I was told if I wanted more kids I would for sure have to have a c-section because my bladder broke during labor and couldn't risk the chance of putting labor pressure on it again. My Dr. is having me come in for an ultrasound appointment-not b/c I am pregnant, but to check my scar tissue in the c-section area. Seems like that should be a pretty routine check-up appointment after c-sections, has anyone else had the ultrasound check-up?


----------



## bella1342 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks so much Nury... I feel a lot better. The pain from my first c-section wasn't really terrible. In fact it wasn't bad at all... maybe I'm just reading too many horror stories, and that's making things worse. I have to keep a positive attitude like you said. I have the bikini line scar too, and it's great.. can't see it like you said. My doc is performing my c-section, and I trust him with everything.. he's the greatest doctor. I'm glad you didn't have any complications with your sections, and I'm going to think positive for the next 12 days. I am SO happy and excited... I can't believe I'm going to have a little girl in less than two weeks. I'm lucky... this pregnancy was so good to me. Thank you for all of your advice, it means a lot to me!

Lia and Aprill, you both made me feel better as well! Thanks for taking the time to read my post. Aprill, you can plug it all you want.. I think it's so cool that she'll be born on your b-day!


----------



## Jinx (May 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always wanted to have 4 kids, but i'm not sure it is possible now, depending on how bad my scar tissue and uterine thinness is. I'm sad about that. If I would have known all this sooner I would have tried to deliver vaginally. I can't now though. There is NO WAY that I can mentally prepare myself in 13 days to have a vaginal birth after everything that nurse said that scared me. I just won't be able to do it. I'm too scared. 
For people like Nury, who said you have 3 sections, have you had any bad complications from the sections? Has your doctor said anything about your scar tissue, and if you need to stop having babies? I need advice, because I'm freaking out... so anything is appreciated. Brandi, if you read tbis I'd love to hear what you have to say.

Oh, I also don't know if the baby is even ready to come out, because my doctor doesn't give you an ultrasound at the end to see if the baby's fluid levels are where they should be. Like if her lungs are developed, etc. Another thing that scares me, I think when I go to my appt. on Thursday I'm demanding one. I've personally watched 2 babies close to me be life-flighted (one of the babies died) because of this very reason.

I had 4 c-sections from 1984-1991.You can do it. My 1st doctor said he had a patient who had 6 of them- and that was back before they were so commonly done, so don't you worry about that.

I never had any complications due to the surgery; no one ever told me not to have any more kids (but it sure made sense not to after having FOUR of them!!) My incision is a bikini incision- well hidden.

I don't understand why your doc doesn't do an ultrasound; you should insist on it, like you said. 

When I had my first one, ultrasounds were quite rare for pregnancy and doctors didn't have them in their offices or they were extremely rare. 

My doctor's office called me very excited that they had the machine in the office for a WEEK and wanted to know if I would like to come and have this new fangled procedure done and of course I did. Even back THEN they knew it was a valuable tool for monitoring pregnancy so I'm not sure what your doctor is holding back for???

Originally Posted by *aliciaesthetics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was told if I wanted more kids I would for sure have to have a c-section because my bladder broke during labor and couldn't risk the chance of putting labor pressure on it again. My Dr. is having me come in for an ultrasound appointment-not b/c I am pregnant, but to check my scar tissue in the c-section area. Seems like that should be a pretty routine check-up appointment after c-sections, has anyone else had the ultrasound check-up? They may have done, but I don't remember. I do remember with my second pregnancy, there was some aching in my incision and I went to the ER, they said it was from the stretching of the pregnancy, but they poked and prodded externally and didn't feel anything to get them alarmed and there were no other issues from that pregnancy or any of the others.


----------



## Andi (May 11, 2008)

Even though I won`t be getting pregnant for the next couple of years IÂ´m thinking about this topic a lot (because I like to plan things ahead as much as I can lol).

I am kinda leaning towards a planned c-section though (if possible), especially after seeing the first vaginal birth (during a gynaecology internship) and a c-section. I am not faint-hearted or anything, but the final stages of the vaginal birth made me queasy.

The woman had been in labor for god knows how many hours (she was only 19 btw) and her cries filled the whole room, I felt so sorry for her! She also had an episiotomy, and it was her first child and it had a cleft lip and palate (just like her husband, who of course had his fixed with surgery, but the scar gave it away), that was a sad sight as well and the parents seemed kinda upset about it even though they must have known about it beforehand.

Of course you know how it technically works, and you have seen it all on TV (with the black bar over the genitals of course) but I was shocked to see it in in real life (and so up close) standing right in between her legs holding on of her legs up to assist the gynaecologist. It made my crotch hurt so bad just watching it all happen haha.

And then again the c-section happened so quick, itÂ´s amazing.

I figured IÂ´d research about this topic for again a few more years and try to see more births of both kinds in future internships and ask the gynaecolists all kinds of questions to make sure I make the right choice for me.

But having a very low pain tolerance I really tend towards c-section because I could not handle being in labor pain for many hours. Post surgery pain will not be a piece of cake of course.

And IÂ´m honestly not that big about having the "wonderful experience" of vaginal birth, I see the whole process rather technically. Yes itÂ´s the natural way to go, but itÂ´s doesnÂ´t make you less of a woman or a wimp to decide against vaginal birth IMO (I`ve heard opinions like that from women who went through vaginal birth with no meds and look down on women who havenÂ´t done the same, or just couldnÂ´t do the same)


----------



## Aquilah (May 11, 2008)

Had both of mine vaginally with epidurals. My sister tried to have her first child w/out meds, but had to get them... Alas, they didn't help too much. Seems a lot of people are having scheduled c-sections so it becomes more of a matter of convenience for them.


----------



## Darla (May 11, 2008)

wow reading this thread really gives a good sense to the amount of pain you women endure during childbirth. One question strikes me if you've had multiple vaginal births is it always the first that is the most difficult or is that just a common misconception?

my wife had our two kids via C-section, but it was out of medical necessity rather than convenience.


----------



## Aquilah (May 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow reading this thread really gives a good sense to the amount of pain you women endure during childbirth. One question strikes me if you've had multiple vaginal births is it always the first that is the most difficult or is that just a common misconception?
my wife had our two kids via C-section, but it was out of medical necessity rather than convenience.

As with every pregnancy, every birth is different too. They say labor and delivery is shorter with each child. I was induced with Cyera, so that was a very easy labor for me. Only lasted from 7am - 2:40pm. As for Kylie, I went into labor on Thursday at 10pm, and didn't deliver until Saturday at 2:05pm. So, it hurts me to think of how long Cyera's labor would've been. Also, they say "hard labor" is from the time you start pushing until the time the baby comes out. Which means I had about 20 minutes of hard labor with Cyera, and about 10 with Kylie. BTW, I should mention, I did have a 3rd degree episiotomy with Cyera, but a 4th degree with Kylie.


----------



## MissMissy (May 11, 2008)

hmm. Well it seems that more people have had their first child vaginally. so that kinda puts a relief on me


----------



## beaglette (May 13, 2008)

I apologize in advance for not responding sooner. I am not good at staying on top of the forums. Thanks for pming me, Nicole, and bringing my attention to this thread





Firstly, I understand that you are scared, Nicole. It's natural. As a mom we are programmed to be worried about everything with everyone else and wait until the last minute to be worried about things with us. This is what is happening with you now, I suspect





There are certainly definite risks associated with a c-section. However, the risk of something happening with a c-section are no greater than with a comparable abdominal surgery. Yes, there is a risk of infection. Yes, there is a risk of hemorrhaging. The biggest risk is of infection. And, I have to be quite blunt here: you can't control whether or not you get an infection from hospital staff. You can insist that they wash their hands IN FRONT OF YOU. You can insist they wear sterile gloves when they touch you. That's as much as you can do to prevent passing bacteria (such as MRSA) from them to you. You can take a few precautions yourself. A week prior to surgery you can wash your abdomen and sides with hibiclens (sold in drugstores). You can also shave your pubic area (if your doctor won't be doing that). You don't have to shave it entirely, but shave enough to ensure that the are is fairly smooth. Wash that area with hibiclens as well. After surgery, make sure your hands and anyone else's hands that touch you are clean. Make sure you leave your steri-strips on as long as they are able to stay on. Gently cleanse the incision with soap so as to not disturb the steri-strips.

Following any surgery, there is a risk of blood clots. There's not a whole lot you can do to prevent them other than start walking asap.

A lifesaver for me with any abdominal surgery I have ever had is an abdominal binder. I can honestly tell you that it seriously sped up my recovery with this last c-section. You can buy them online and you can also buy them at medical shops. It may sound uncomfortable, like "how can something that fits you snugly, NOT HURT, when you've just been cut from hither to fro?" I can't explain it but, trust me, it does. It does not hurt your abdomen at all! It holds everything in. Without it, I feel like my insides are going to fall out on the floor. With it, I can maneuver soo much easier.

This last c-section was, by far, my worst (I've had 3 c-sections so far; 29 or 30 abdominal surgeries total- I've lost count, exactly, and am too lazy to total them up!) I don't mean recovery-wise; I mean the actual surgery. For those who've had a c-section, you probably know what I mean when I say "throwing up stage of the surgery". For those who don't understand, I'll explain: there's a point in a c-section where you get nauseous and, generally, start vomiting or dry heaving and that's when they take your uterus out of your body and sit it on your abdomen. This time was the WORST! I could not stop dry heaving, which led to profuse sweating and a horribly miserable headache followed by complete exhaustion. Prior to this, I started the surgery with the lymph node on the right side base of my skull hurting so badly. Allen wasn't in the OR yet and the minute I saw him, the absolute first thing I said was "push on that lymph node in the back of my head-- push HARD!" I then started getting this excrutiating pain in my right shoulder-- I asked the anesthesiologist to massage it for me...lol. And, I continued to ask for it massaged the entire surgery. I was hurting sooo badly! It seemed like my c-section took forever this time and I could NOT wait until I got into recovery. I finally arrived on a morphine pump (that stuff makes me feel like I'm having a heart attack when they put it in my line!) I fell asleep at some point and woke up in pain. The nurse asked "are you pushing your morphine button?" I said "no, I fell asleep." She said "you need to stay on top of the pain so make sure it gets pushed." Which really meant "have someone push it for you", although she can't tell me to do that-- but the nurses did actually push it for me a few times.

Ok, fast forward to back in my room. My c-section was at about 2:00 pm. By 8:00 pm, I was up walking and tee-teeing. Of course it still hurt even on pain meds but it was bearable.

I stayed in the hospital for four days and on my first day home, I was doing laundry, walking up and down the stairs and carrying my 18 pound 16 month old. No, I don't recommend anyone following my lead. The abdominal binder helped soooo much!

One other tip to relieve the pulling of the abdominal muscles-- there was one plastic surgery I had a few years ago, the surgeon told me that I could not stand up straight or lay straight for, at least, two weeks-- I was required to walk bent over and to sleep in what I've termed "the soup bowl position". Oh wow, the hospital bed was actually comfortable (of course he ordered me a special, most-comfy bed they had, to sleep on). I'll try to explain this: your feet elevated above your hips, your back/head elevated and your butt in the

"bottom of the soup bowl". It sounds totally uncomfortable but, I wouldn't sleep in a hospital bed any other way after abdominal surgery. With having your feet above your hips, it eliminates pulling on your abdomen. By having your head/back elevated, that eliminates pulling also. So, essentially, you are working WITH gravity as opposed to against it.

Nicole, I am sure you will be fine. Really. I know that's easy for me to say on this side of the pregnancy but, I know exactly what you are feeling-- I've been through those feelings 29 or 30 times before. Follow the basic precautions they give you and then, perhaps, incorporate some of the ones others and I have listed if they seem reasonable to you! I know you will be perfectly ok





Good luck and I'll say a prayer for you and your baby





Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## Aprill (May 13, 2008)

Im so glad you responded to this thanks Brandi!!!


----------



## beaglette (May 13, 2008)

I forgot to add a couple of things that you asked about, specifically:

I was never told to not have anymore children. I just decided that based on my history and horrible pregnancies, it'd be best for me not to try again. My doctor concurred. I was never told anything about a thin uterus and I'm law unto Murphy's Law. If something bad can happen, it will happen to me-- ha! As far as the scar in my abdomen-- they have gone through that same scar about 11 times and all is well with that abdominal scar.

In regards to future pregnancies and uterine rupture: the risk of that happening is 1%. Of course, if you are in that 1% then that's not a good thing. But, those are great odds to play





I have a whole lot of scar tissue due to my previous abdominal surgeries. It hasn't impacted any c-section I've had. Since this is only your second abdominal surgery, Nicole, I would say you have nothing to worry about for future pregnancies! If I could, I would keep popping them out until they insisted I didn't





Hope some of this helps somewhat!

Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## devasma (May 13, 2008)

My son was born vaginally, with no complications or problems.

If you want to avoid a section, do your homework. Here are some great links:

Five ways to avoid a C-section - CNN.com

Preventing the Unnecessary Cesarean

Avoid An Unnecessary Cesarean

The Business of Being Born

For those who have had a section, and would like to avoid a second, there are a lot of great resources online. ICAN


----------



## bella1342 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond Brandi, I know you're super-busy.






I'm still a little nervous, but not as bad as before...

Your answers really made me feel a lot better, as well as Nury's.

After the majorly uncomfortable and sleepless night I had last night, I can't wait until she comes out... and I'm not so much thinking about the c-section right now.

Friday morning on May 23rd, that'll be a whole different story I'm sure.

Thanks for the prayers...


----------



## beaglette (May 13, 2008)

I wanted to add one additional thing which I'm sure you've been told but, I feel better saying it - ha!

They've probably told you to avoid blood thinners about two weeks prior to your c-section to reduce the risk of bleeding out. These include prescribed blood thinner or things such as aspirin and ibuprofen. However, there are certain vitamins and herbs that can thin your blood-- vitamin e, ginger, saw palmetto (though you don't have a prostate so I doubt you take this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), garlic, green tea (yes the kind you drink and the "extract"), omega 3 fish oils, flaxseed oil, turmeric, coenzyme q10 and ginkgo-- there are others but these seem to be the ones that are most commonly taken that *could* pose a problem.

Ok, I'll stop posting-- unless, of course, I think of something else... ha!

Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## bella1342 (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beaglette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanted to add one additional thing which I'm sure you've been told but, I feel better saying it - ha!
They've probably told you to avoid blood thinners about two weeks prior to your c-section to reduce the risk of bleeding out. These include prescribed blood thinner or things such as aspirin and ibuprofen. However, there are certain vitamins and herbs that can thin your blood-- vitamin e, ginger, saw palmetto (though you don't have a prostate so I doubt you take this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), garlic, green tea (yes the kind you drink and the "extract"), omega 3 fish oils, flaxseed oil, turmeric, coenzyme q10 and ginkgo-- there are others but these seem to be the ones that are most commonly taken that *could* pose a problem.

Ok, I'll stop posting-- unless, of course, I think of something else... ha!

Hugs,

Brandi

Thank you! I did not know about the vitamins or herbs.. interesting, i'm glad you told me.


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 19, 2008)

A well-prepared mom will have little pain in vaginal delivery. Can it be painful? Sure, but it's short term whereas a c-section is LONG term. Babies were meant to be born vaginally for many reasons. When you get a c-section, it's quick, easy, and convenient. Until you get home and cannot walk up or down stairs for 2 weeks and are not allowed to lift anything (how convenient).

Vaginal birth only happens when the mom isn't too scared to do it. Most women I meet who have c-sections have no clue what childbirth is about. Learn about your body and learn about childbirth and you decrease your chances of having complications.

Sometimes the lack of knowledge on the subject is stauntering.

C-section rates in the US are the reason that the US has the HIGHEST infant mortality rate (and mother mortality rate) out of all the industrialized nations in the world.

C-sections were meant as an emergency procedure ONLY. If you are a healthy mom and have a healthy pregnancy, you should be birthing your baby at home (or at least not in a hospital) with a certified midwife. It's what is common in Europe...which coincidentally has the lowest infant/mother mortality rate.

Need a good book to read? "Pushed: The Painful Truth About Childbirth and Modern Maternity Care" by Jennifer Block.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2008)

With all due respect, I had a c section and was walking the next day. When I got home four days later, I was walking up and down stairs. And I was not restricted from lifting anything.

I think these ideologies are very outdated to say the least.

My son was 10 lb 11 oz and was breach - bum first. My doctor did not hesitate to have me delivery my son by c section. I do not resent that other women heal quicker from a vaginal birth. So why would anyone resent women delivering by c section.

Giving birth is one area that is unique to and unites women.

I can't help but detect a certain level of resentment toward moms that have had a c section. Why do some feel it necessary to use this subject to divide women and try to make them feel guilty for having had a c section rather than a vaginal birth?

Who cares if the c section was an emergency or if it was scheduled out of convenience? Child birth is child birth - it should be an occasion to be celebrated.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 3 babies, 3 c sections, i would have NEVER had them vaginally, never ever ever!!for many reasons.

I only took medication for pain for the first two days on the first two, and the last one for only three days. i healed pretty fast and the pain wasnt bad at all, so for me it was the best choice, i couldnt imagine myself having kids vaginally, no way.

Im defenitly on your side with this one!! 2 babies, 2 c-sections... the doc wanted me to have a vback, c section then a vaginal for my 2nd.. 29 hours in labour and nothing.. and then finally my beautiful C section haha. vaginally.. no way.. no. never ! hahaha

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With all due respect, I had a c section and was walking the next day. When I got home four days later, I was walking up and down stairs. And I was not restricted from lifting anything.I think these ideologies are very outdated to say the least.

My son was 10 lb 11 oz and was breach - bum first. My doctor did not hesitate to have me delivery my son by c section. I do not resent that other women heal quicker from a vaginal birth. So why would anyone resent women delivering by c section.

Giving birth is one area that is unique to and unites women.

I can't help but detect a certain level of resentment toward moms that have had a c section. Why do some feel it necessary to use this subject to divide women and try to make them feel guilty for having had a c section rather than a vaginal birth?

Who cares if the c section was an emergency or if it was scheduled out of convenience? Child birth is child birth - it should be an occasion to be celebrated.

I agree with you so much on what you said



When I say Ive had c-sections I tend to get a different reaction.. it's like the 'ahhh yea . WELL I delivered naturally'.. and I just want to say.. well thats nice? lmfao..


----------



## Aprill (May 19, 2008)

I personally have a problem with c-sections for vanity reasons... Bottom line, some women do it because they think that having a baby through the vagina makes their birth canal bigger, like sex is gonna be different or something. Vanity always will separate any situation whether it be birth or not.

C-Section is major surgery intended for emergency reasons....not because "OMG is sex gonna be the same after something that big comes out of me" (and yes I say that because I know two ladies that had c-sections out of fear about pleasing a man, no lie) I hate to be prejudiced about the situation, but the amount of c-section has went up drastically and it is not because women are getting unhealthier......its because women are becoming vein.

Sorry if I come off harsh, and I understand and respect c-sections for emergencies, but for vanity........sorry, I'm not feeling that.


----------



## bella1342 (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With all due respect, I had a c section and was walking the next day. When I got home four days later, I was walking up and down stairs. And I was not restricted from lifting anything.I think these ideologies are very outdated to say the least.

My son was 10 lb 11 oz and was breach - bum first. My doctor did not hesitate to have me delivery my son by c section. I do not resent that other women heal quicker from a vaginal birth. So why would anyone resent women delivering by c section.

Giving birth is one area that is unique to and unites women.

I can't help but detect a certain level of resentment toward moms that have had a c section. Why do some feel it necessary to use this subject to divide women and try to make them feel guilty for having had a c section rather than a vaginal birth?

Who cares if the c section was an emergency or if it was scheduled out of convenience? Child birth is child birth - it should be an occasion to be celebrated.

Thanks for your post Carolyn! I notice a negative attitude from women when I tell them I had a c-section. When I explain it was an emergency, they seem to understand a little bit better. But then I still hear... "Oh, I was in labor for 22 hours... try doing that.." Blah, blah, blah. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure that is rough. I just didn't have the chance to experience it. I was in labor for only 7 hours, but I can't explain how bad my labor pains and contractions were.. I just remember my doc saying my pains were a lot worse than in the average labor. I wasn't dilating at all, and my son's heart rate was dropping extremely fast. It was so scary. Did I want an emergency c-section? No... but I'm happy I got one, because chances are he would have died.
With this upcoming c-section... it is scheduled, but it isn't for a matter of convenience, and it certainly has nothing to do with vanity purposes. I agree with you Aprill though... a lot of people are having c-sections for that reason, and it's absurd. I explained in posts above why I'm having my c-section. I really feel it's the best for me, and so does my doc. I will add though, my doctor will not do sections for vanity reasons etc. You will only get one by emergency or, if your first one was an emergency like mine was. She doesn't like doing them...

I don't know... I just feel like so many people criticize women for having c-sections, and I don't understand why. There ARE shallow reasons why SOME women request c-sections... but not everyone is doing it for those reasons. I just wish we all weren't grouped in a negative category. I'm not saying everyone does it, but a good majority do. Sometimes it makes me feel bad, but I quickly snap out of it.


----------



## KatJ (May 19, 2008)

Honestly, when I talk to other mothers and find out that they had c-sections I tend to feel sorry for them. I mean, I had my baby around 3 pm and by 7 that night when they came to change my sheets I was sitting on the couch indian style. When I think of all the extra pain that comes from a c-section, I cant help but respect anyone who has been through it (except for the ones who did it for vanity reasons, and I wont even say what i think about the drs who did the procedure).


----------



## brewgrl (May 19, 2008)

I was in labor the first time for *46 * hours Monday- Wednesday. Whatever, hours or minutes, it's all painful.

With Maverick he was crowning within 2 1/2 hours, still painful. I actually recovered faster from my C-section with him, (mainly because I got really sick the first time around).

With my C-section though, my mother made me get up and walk immediately- I had to walk to the bathroom, then I had to walk to the door, then to the hall, and then around the ward. All the nurses were really proud.

And when I left, she made me walk to the car.

My mom's a nurse and practices tough love when it comes to pain and recovery.


----------



## Andi (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif C-sections were meant as an emergency procedure ONLY. If you are a healthy mom and have a healthy pregnancy, you should be birthing your baby at home (or at least not in a hospital) with a certified midwife. It's what is common in Europe...which coincidentally has the lowest infant/mother mortality rate. Hm I really canÂ´t agree on home birth being common in Europe. ItÂ´s rather uncommon actually (unless you mean Eastern European countries with unsufficient medical care plans, where giving birth at the hospital would cost you an arm and a leg. And there is the Netherlands, where 3 out of 10 babies are born at home.) In Germany 98% of child births take place in the hospital. In 2005, 28% of children were born via C-section (but the # of C-sections has also increased since then) and the infant mortality rate is 4,2 for every 1000 babies that were born alive (the last stats are recent).

And there are more reasons for the increase in C-section other than the "vein mothers" (geez, I hate it when people say that, itÂ´s your own body and you are entitled to do what you want). Although I do agree those cases are the main reason.

There is the increase in weight in the population, the increase in gestational diabetes (which causes the baby to be bigger, often too big for vaginal delivery) and the fact that doctors may be scared of lawsuits if they give their ok to a vaginal delivery with problem pregnancies and their possible complications.

I would also take the US health system into consideration when talking about mortality rates. Most european countries have general health care, so you can go see a doc as early as you experience any unusual symptoms in your pregnancy, you donÂ´t need to wait until it gets really urgent out of fear you wonÂ´t be able to pay the hospital bill. Also, since most european countries are small (and all of them are smaller than the US of course) there are usually more doctors and hospitals in your area, making medical care easier and faster accessible. Statistically, Austria for example has 400 more doctors per 1000 inhabitants, compared to the US

And just an interesting fact a gynaecology professor told us a while ago: We were talking about vaginal vs C-section delivery and he said an estimated 80% of his female gynaecology colleagues who gave birth chose a scheduled c-section!


----------



## bella1342 (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, when I talk to other mothers and find out that they had c-sections I tend to feel sorry for them. I mean, I had my baby around 3 pm and by 7 that night when they came to change my sheets I was sitting on the couch indian style. When I think of all the extra pain that comes from a c-section, I cant help but respect anyone who has been through it (except for the ones who did it for vanity reasons, and I wont even say what i think about the drs who did the procedure). Wow, that's great Kat! I didn't know that recovery was THAT fast even with a vaginal. I'm jealous... I want to change my mind I think. I'm scared either way, right now. I'm being a baby...


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 19, 2008)

I had 2 c-sections, one was emergency, after laboring and pushing. And my second was scheduled.

My surgery's were quick, safe and painless. I recovered quickly and the scar is small and in the hairline .

I honestly don't give a hoot what other people think. It is your baby, your decision and your right to make that decision. Drugs, no drugs, vaginal, c-section; The point is to end up with a happy healthy baby. Do you honestly think if our grandmothers could have relieved the pain they all would have said, "Nope I am going to take the pain because it's my duty" Right!

Anyway this subject urks me because I see so much Judgement among Mothers on this subject. Do what works for you...after that beautiful healthy baby is in your arms does it really matter how they got here?


----------



## Andi (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had 2 c-sections, one was emergency, after laboring and pushing. And my second was scheduled.My surgery's were quick, safe and painless. I recovered quickly and the scar is small and in the hairline .

I honestly don't give a hoot what other people think. It is your baby, your decision and your right to make that decision. Drugs, no drugs, vaginal, c-section; The point is to end up with a happy healthy baby. Do you honestly think if our grandmothers could have relieved the pain they all would have said, "Nope I am going to take the pain because it's my duty" Right!

Anyway this subject urks me because I see so much Judgement among Mothers on this subject. Do what works for you...after that beautiful healthy baby is in your arms does it really matter how they got here?

ITA! IÂ´m not a mother but I still think that all that "oh I did it all with no drugs and was in labor for xyz hours" tooting your own horn is BS. Some of those women (and I donÂ´t mean anybody in this forum!) like to think women who chose a c-section or asked for pain relief are not a "real woman" who can do what our bodies are designed to do. (for all of you who did that, kudos! I could never do it cause I have a very low tolerance for pain)Never heard of the fact that humans have different tolerances for pain? And then again some people can handle pain better than others. Someone who for example has suffered from migraines or chronic back aches all their life will maybe not be as scared of the pain of a vaginal delivery as a young woman who has never had to take a day off work due to being sick.

Ok, end of rant...I promise


----------



## devasma (May 19, 2008)

The United States is one of the only countries that has drs, not midwives, attend low-risk pregnancies. Throughout much of the world, midwives are the norm, and while homebirth is more common than in the US, hospital births still outnumber homebirths. In industrialized countries, homebirth is rarely about expense. You are likely to get better care at home than in a hospital for a low risk pregnancy. I believe the Netherlands has the highest homebirth rate, something like 350%. They also have a breastfeeding rate of 90%..... take that statistic for what you will.

I am personally against c-sections for anything other than an emergency because:

- it is better medically for both mother and baby for childbirth to be as natural as possible.

- the risks of a c-section are higher than the risks of a vaginal birth.

- most women who schedule c-sections are doing so at the advice of their doctor, without researching it on their own.

Aside from the recovery rate of a cesarean, there are many reasons to avoid one when possible. Your risk of infection and complications are higher than risks from vaginal birth. There are increased risks to the baby. Birthing through the vaginal canal helps to squeeze fluid from the baby's lungs, born via c-section this doesn't happen, babies often have some breathing problems afterwards. Also, when you give birth naturally (especially without pitocin) you are flooded with the hormone oxytocin, aka the 'love hormone'. Studies are showing that without this flood of oxytocin, you are at higher risk for disattachment to the baby, post-partum depression and troubles breastfeeding. Establishing breastfeeding after a cesarean is harder than after a vaginal birth, it takes your milk longer to come in, the baby is sometimes a bit dopey from the medication, etc.

You need to keep in mind, a cesarean is major abdominal surgery with major risks. When it is medically necessary, obviously it is the right choice. But to choose one for non-medical reasons - why put yourself at risk? Why put your BABY at risk?

Natural childbirth is NOT about pain tolerance, bragging that you are 'a real woman', etc. 90% of women are able to have a natural childbirth, IF they want to, and IF they have the right medical care. Keep in mind, obstetricians are trained surgeons who learn the pathology of labour, not the natural progress of labour. They look for problems because that is what they are trained to do. Many obstetricians have NEVER dealt with a natural childbirth. If you go into labour educated, with ways to cope with the pain, then you will absolutely be able to handle it. Being able to cope with the pain of childbirth has nothing to do with history of migraine or chronic pain. It is about being educated, knowing that it is going to hurt, but that it has a purpose. It is bringing your child into the world in the healthiest way possible. Drugs during labour go through to the baby, increase your risk of a cesarean, forceps, episiotomy, fetal distress, vaccuum extraction, etc.

American drs have estimated that about half of all cesareans performed each year are medically unecessary or avoidable. That's pretty disgusting, if you ask me. Women need to educate themselves. Ask your physician their cesarean rate, their episiotomy rate, forceps rate. They have to tell you these things. If you don't like the #s they give you, find other care. And remember, you have the right to refuse any medical treatment you deem to be unnecessary. Don't want to be induced because yesterday was your due date? Then say no.

It astonishes me that women who want their babies so badly will not educate themselves on what is best during childbirth. People research buying a car more than they do labour and delivery. Disgusting.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *devasma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The United States is one of the only countries that has drs, not midwives, attend low-risk pregnancies. Throughout much of the world, midwives are the norm, and while homebirth is more common than in the US, hospital births still outnumber homebirths. In industrialized countries, homebirth is rarely about expense. You are likely to get better care at home than in a hospital for a low risk pregnancy. I believe the Netherlands has the highest homebirth rate, something like 350%. They also have a breastfeeding rate of 90%..... take that statistic for what you will.
I am personally against c-sections for anything other than an emergency because:

- it is better medically for both mother and baby for childbirth to be as natural as possible.

- the risks of a c-section are higher than the risks of a vaginal birth.

- most women who schedule c-sections are doing so at the advice of their doctor, without researching it on their own.

Aside from the recovery rate of a cesarean, there are many reasons to avoid one when possible. Your risk of infection and complications are higher than risks from vaginal birth. There are increased risks to the baby. Birthing through the vaginal canal helps to squeeze fluid from the baby's lungs, born via c-section this doesn't happen, babies often have some breathing problems afterwards. Also, when you give birth naturally (especially without pitocin) you are flooded with the hormone oxytocin, aka the 'love hormone'. Studies are showing that without this flood of oxytocin, you are at higher risk for disattachment to the baby, post-partum depression and troubles breastfeeding. Establishing breastfeeding after a cesarean is harder than after a vaginal birth, it takes your milk longer to come in, the baby is sometimes a bit dopey from the medication, etc.

You need to keep in mind, a cesarean is major abdominal surgery with major risks. When it is medically necessary, obviously it is the right choice. But to choose one for non-medical reasons - why put yourself at risk? Why put your BABY at risk?

Natural childbirth is NOT about pain tolerance, bragging that you are 'a real woman', etc. 90% of women are able to have a natural childbirth, IF they want to, and IF they have the right medical care. Keep in mind, obstetricians are trained surgeons who learn the pathology of labour, not the natural progress of labour. They look for problems because that is what they are trained to do. Many obstetricians have NEVER dealt with a natural childbirth. If you go into labour educated, with ways to cope with the pain, then you will absolutely be able to handle it. Being able to cope with the pain of childbirth has nothing to do with history of migraine or chronic pain. It is about being educated, knowing that it is going to hurt, but that it has a purpose. It is bringing your child into the world in the healthiest way possible. Drugs during labour go through to the baby, increase your risk of a cesarean, forceps, episiotomy, fetal distress, vaccuum extraction, etc.

American drs have estimated that about half of all cesareans performed each year are medically unecessary or avoidable. That's pretty disgusting, if you ask me. Women need to educate themselves. Ask your physician their cesarean rate, their episiotomy rate, forceps rate. They have to tell you these things. If you don't like the #s they give you, find other care. And remember, you have the right to refuse any medical treatment you deem to be unnecessary. Don't want to be induced because yesterday was your due date? Then say no.

It astonishes me that women who want their babies so badly will not educate themselves on what is best during childbirth. People research buying a car more than they do labour and delivery. Disgusting.

It's great that you feel as strongly as you do, but please keep in mind that people are free to disagree with you. And if they do so, that does not automatically mean they are uneducated.


----------



## Jinx (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's great that you feel as strongly as you do, but please keep in mind that people are free to disagree with you. And if they do so, that does not automatically mean they are uneducated. For sure.What's disgusting is trying to make a woman feel guilty about how they delivered their baby.

I had four c-sections and I went through child birth classes, I read, read, READ through my 1st pregnancy, my doctor warned me given the size and shape of my pelvis that a c-section was a possibility but I wasn't hearing that at all! 

I knew I could deliver that baby on my own and then I went into labor and it was all wrong from the start.

I was in labor for 72 hours and hard labor for almost 48 and I still thought I could do it- but my body wasn't going to allow it. In 72 hours only dialating to 2 cm is no joke- NOR does that mean I was undeducated. It meant something went wrong and it was necessary to fix it when my son's heart rate dropped.

The other pregnancies, I would be examined, the pelvis was the same and it wasn't worth risking my babies' lives just to be able to say I had natural childbirth.

By the way, my 1st doctor was not an OB because I had no plan on a c-section, one had to be called in as it was an emergency.

Jeeezzzz.....


----------



## devasma (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For sure.What's disgusting is trying to make a woman feel guilty about how they delivered their baby.

I had four c-sections and I went through child birth classes, I read, read, READ through my 1st pregnancy, my doctor warned me given the size and shape of my pelvis that a c-section was a possibility but I wasn't hearing that at all! 

I knew I could deliver that baby on my own and then I went into labor and it was all wrong from the start.

I was in labor for 72 hours and hard labor for almost 48 and I still thought I could do it- but my body wasn't going to allow it. In 72 hours only dialating to 2 cm is no joke- NOR does that mean I was undeducated. It meant something went wrong and it was necessary to fix it when my son's heart rate dropped.

The other pregnancies, I would be examined, the pelvis was the same and it wasn't worth risking my babies' lives just to be able to say I had natural childbirth.

By the way, my 1st doctor was not an OB because I had no plan on a c-section, one had to be called in as it was an emergency.

Jeeezzzz.....

And if you had actually read what I said, you would have seen that I'm against cesareans for non-medical reasons. What you have described is obviously a medical reason for a c-section. I never said people can't disagree with me, or aren't allowed their own opinions. I merely said educate yourself on birth. The things I have stated are backed by scientific studies, they are not merely my opinions.

I would also never try to make anyone feel guilty about how they birthed, especially not after the fact. Anyone who has guilt about anything I've said is their doing, not mine. I would rather open up someone's eyes before giving birth, not after. What would be the point of that?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2008)

This is what you said:

"It astonishes me that women who want their babies so badly will not educate themselves on what is best during childbirth. People research buying a car more than they do labour and delivery. Disgusting."

As I stated on an earlier post, pregnacy and delivery is a time for women to unite, and not to be divided by others harbouring resentment.

When I planned my pregnancy, I was posted to a military hospital, surrounded by educated medical staff, not someone getting their knowledge from reading a few books and stats. My pregnancy was somewhat uneventful except that my son grew to 10 lb 11 oz, and he slipped to a bum-breach position just prior to his birth.

Two doctors tried rotating my son by applying pressure to my abdomin - it's called a version, in case you haven't read about that in one of your books. My son would not budge so the decision was made to have a c section.

But you know what, I could have said I decided to have a scheduled c section, as it was more convenient to give birth on a Tuesday than a Friday.

I doubt that either of these stories would make any difference.

One day you may be pregnant and have to face unexpected decisions. And if one of those decisions is to have a c section, I hope that someone offers you kind words and support rather than criticism and resentment.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *devasma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And if you had actually read what I said, you would have seen that I'm against cesareans for non-medical reasons. What you have described is obviously a medical reason for a c-section. I never said people can't disagree with me, or aren't allowed their own opinions. I merely said educate yourself on birth. The things I have stated are backed by scientific studies, they are not merely my opinions.

I would also never try to make anyone feel guilty about how they birthed, especially not after the fact. Anyone who has guilt about anything I've said is their doing, not mine. I would rather open up someone's eyes before giving birth, not after. What would be the point of that?

While you have stated facts, your tone of voice (and choice of words) have been inflamatory in nature. Let's keep things positive.


----------



## devasma (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is what you said:
"It astonishes me that women who want their babies so badly will not educate themselves on what is best during childbirth. People research buying a car more than they do labour and delivery. Disgusting."

As I stated on an earlier post, pregnacy and delivery is a time for women to unite, and not to be divided by others harbouring resentment.

When I planned my pregnancy, I was posted to a military hospital, surrounded by educated medical staff, not someone getting their knowledge from reading a few books and stats. My pregnancy was somewhat uneventful except that my son grew to 10 lb 11 oz, and he slipped to a bum-breach position just prior to his birth.

Two doctors tried rotating my son by applying pressure to my abdomin - it's called a version, in case you haven't read about that in one of your books. My son would not budge so the decision was made to have a c section.

But you know what, I could have said I decided to have a scheduled c section, as it was more convenient to give birth on a Tuesday than a Friday.

I doubt that either of these stories would make any difference.

One day you may be pregnant and have to face unexpected decisions. And if one of those decisions is to have a c section, I hope that someone offers you kind words and support rather than criticism and resentment.

Once again, I'm against csections for not medically indicated/non-emergency situations. Women who plan csections because they don't want to stretch their vagina, want the baby on a particular day, don't want to deal with the pain of childbirth - that's what I'm against. If it was just their body at issue, it would be a different story. Csections put you and the baby at more risks than a vaginal birth, knowingly putting yourself and your baby through that for vanity is disgusting. Thanks, I have heard of external cephalic version. Because I've read up on things. I also know that even if you had decided to try for a vaginal birth, it would have been nearly impossible for you to find someone to attend the birth. I repeat - I am against cesareans for not medically indicated and non-emergency reasons. Your case falls into the medically indicated category. And even if it hadn't, why would you care what I thought if you were secure with your decision?

If I had to have a csection for a necessary medical reason, I would be accepting of that. Disappointed, I'm sure, but I wouldn't need acceptance from those around me because it would be a decision made after research. I would be secure with that decision because I would know it is the only choice.

I'm not sure what resentment I'm supposedly harbouring.


----------



## Lia (May 20, 2008)

I agree with Shaundra.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *devasma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Once again, I'm against csections for not medically indicated/non-emergency situations. Women who plan csections because they don't want to stretch their vagina, want the baby on a particular day, don't want to deal with the pain of childbirth - that's what I'm against. If it was just their body at issue, it would be a different story. Csections put you and the baby at more risks than a vaginal birth, knowingly putting yourself and your baby through that for vanity is disgusting. Thanks, I have heard of external cephalic version. Because I've read up on things. I also know that even if you had decided to try for a vaginal birth, it would have been nearly impossible for you to find someone to attend the birth. I repeat - I am against cesareans for not medically indicated and non-emergency reasons. Your case falls into the medically indicated category. And even if it hadn't, why would you care what I thought if you were secure with your decision?

If I had to have a csection for a necessary medical reason, I would be accepting of that. Disappointed, I'm sure, but I wouldn't need acceptance from those around me because it would be a decision made after research. I would be secure with that decision because I would know it is the only choice.

I'm not sure what resentment I'm supposedly harbouring.

I think the words you are using are coming off a bit condescending:
"I have heard external cephalic version, because I have read up on things"

"Why would you care what I thought if you were secure with your decision"

Somebody can be fine with this decision, but still be offended that you are basically insulting the way they brought their child into this world.

And words like disgusting, are a bit aggressive.

I "decided" to have a c-section with my second child because I had one with my first, for your "accepted" medical reasons. I did not want to go through it all again just to potentially have a c-section anyway. While VBACS can certainly be successful, there are no gaurantees. I did not make this decision under medical duress or for any seen medical issues. Does this make me disgusting?

I think that we need to remember that every day we make decisions as parents, small and large, and we have to remember that while we believe our way is best, it certainly is not the only way. And by no means is it any of our rights to make somebody else feel as if their way is wrong, or worse, disgusting, for the decisions they make.

I can certainly appreciate the desire to give birth vaginally, but I also do not believe it makes you less of a woman or mother because you had a c-section, for any reason, medical, personnal or otherwise.

God, we are Mothers all trying to reach the same goal... happy, healthy, well adjusted children. We could pick eachother apart for so many things; breastfeed, formula feed, attachment parenting, the cry it out method, binky, no binky. I know these issues are not part of this thread but they lend to prove my point, let's give eachother a break!

Phew...that one got away from me!



I'll get down now!


----------



## jessiej78 (May 20, 2008)

Wow, what a disappointment that yet another thread that started out awesome is becoming full of drama...


----------



## Aprill (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jessiej78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, what a disappointment that yet another thread that started out awesome is becoming full of drama... I know right? We shall not start a thread on breastfeeding....


----------



## beaglette (May 21, 2008)

Firstly, I would never have a c-section for vanity reasons. A boob job, perhaps, but never a c-section





I've had three c-sections. I was *totally* educated the first time I went to give birth. I read every book by the Sears', Kitzinger, McCoy-King, bought the hypnobabies program, hired a doula, went to midwives (who practiced with a doctor), had a *precisely* written birth plan, took all the herbs, drank all the tea, had (and used) the birthing ball, went drug-free, no epidural, etc. etc. I considered (and still *do* consider) myself very well-educated on the subject. So, when Venus Goddess said, "A well-prepared mom will have little pain in vaginal delivery." and "Vaginal birth only happens when the mom isn't too scared to do it." I must strongly disagree. I wasn't scared of a vaginal birth. And, frankly, lack of preparation does not equal more pain. Childbirth hurts. Period. It may hurt one woman more than another woman but, a pain-free childbirth is the extreme exception to the rule.

Someone else said something about home births (and I can't find the post at the moment). It was something akin to "the best place to birth is at home". That statement can't be backed up with any kind of scientific study. It is *solely* an opinion of that particular person and all of the others who subscribe to that same ideology. The truth is, the best place to birth is the place that each woman feels is the safest for *HER*.

Having a c-section doesn't make any woman any less of a mom. One can be educated on any given subject in life and then one gets a huge, sometimes unwelcome, dose of reality. After all, the best laid plans of mice and men often go awry.

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## devasma (May 21, 2008)

I'm not going to respond to any individual post, cuz it doesn't seem important at this point.

I'm sorry for wording things in a way that offended people. That wasn't really my intent. I usually edit myself better, but sometimes I type and hit submit without thinking. Replace 'disgust' with 'sad' - that's a bit more accurate to how I feel.

I agree with pretty much everything beaglette said.

I'm voting for the next thread being titled "I cir***cised my formula-fed baby 2 hours after my elective c-section!"


----------



## MissMissy (May 24, 2008)

hmm. well i posted the thred cause im afraid of a c-section. I give major kudos to those who have had a c section and tip my hat to those who have been in labor hours among hours. I dont divide anyone with how they gave birth, hell as far as i can tell being pregnant can be rough



. Just think being cut open and stitches it just scares me.. so i thought i would see how many women actually have to have a c-section hoping to lower my fear a little


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm. well i posted the thred cause im afraid of a c-section. I give major kudos to those who have had a c section and tip my hat to those who have been in labor hours among hours. I dont divide anyone with how they gave birth, hell as far as i can tell being pregnant can be rough



. Just think being cut open and stitches it just scares me.. so i thought i would see how many women actually have to have a c-section hoping to lower my fear a little Ya, I think this one got away from us a bit, for that I apologize. My advice to you:

Have a definate birth plan, print it out a give it to your Dr.,make sure your Dr. knows that you don't want a c-section unless absolutely necessary.

But know that even the best plans don't always work out. Trust that your Dr. has the best interest for you and your baby at heart. And know that while a c-section is a surgery it is a common one. Yes recovery is long, but you will recover. I know this is easier said than done, but try not to worry about the what-ifs, just take everything as it comes!

Good luck and I wish you a safe and quick labor!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 4, 2008)

Iv had 3 c-sections and im fine! im scared of vag births


----------



## GillT (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, having never experienced either then maybe I'm not qualified to comment but I'd rather have as natural a birth as possible. I'm not down right refusing help though if I feel I need it. I'm not known to shy away from medication.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mother was lucky enough to have two completely natural births and that's definitely the trend in our family (not trend as in fashion but statistics). So, if ever I have a child I will be aiming to give birth vaginally. I'd rather avoid being cut open thanks. o.0


----------



## Ricci (Jun 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention if I hadnt had the c-sectons my newborns would have died


----------



## internetchick (Jun 8, 2008)

I have had three kids, all vaginal and no meds, and my last kid was born at home with a midwife. It was also my most enjoyable delivery.


----------



## MissMissy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes my aim is vaginal, but if need be or my dr thinks its best, I am deffently willing to do what ever it takes to get my little one here. Just kinda scary thinking about getting cut open and having stitches and just.. whoo. gives me the heeby jeebies


----------

